
GStreamer 1.16.0 major new stable release - jakobdabo
https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/gstreamer-devel/2019-April/071126.html
======
bartimus
Is it already possible setup a multi-room audio network by providing some
command line arguments to gstreamer?

------
Jemm
Congratulations and thanks to the GStreamer team.

